
Kadira Shutting Down - lukeadams
https://voice.kadira.io/kadira-shutting-down-7d35994db85d#.qsgijoypd
======
ocdtrekkie
Sounds like one of the least painful startup shutdowns out there.

1\. Still possible to run the software. 2\. Data transfer is being handled.
3\. Other resources will still be available.

And from the sound of it, it was profitable to the owners while they ran it,
if not as much as they wanted. So in the end, everyone made out, the community
still has the benefit of everything Kadira created.

Given how many startup creations and collapses seem like an economic waste in
retrospect, I have to say this at least sounds like one of the most effective
projects, economically, that I've seen "fail".

Maybe the only think missing to top off this cake would be slapping an open
source license on that self-hosted version so people can continue to improve
it and run with it.

